# Salary



## ~*Audra*~ (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi. I am a CPC-A with only a 8 months experience from an Externship. I got my first job this week and I was offered $12 an hour. I took it of course since it took me over a year to get it, but I was wondering if this was a competitive rate? I have no idea what is a "good" pay rate for a new coder and I was wondering if anyone else can tell me if I made a good choice. If I didn't, what is the going pay rate for new coders? 

Thank you.

Audra


----------



## mkj2486 (Nov 16, 2008)

I think it would help to compare salaries by knowing where you live.  For example in my state, coders in the metro areas are making more than coders in the rural areas.  The cost of living (housing, etc.) in the metro area is higher than where I am living. I am sure that the cost of living is taken into account.  I don't think I am making as much as someone in California or someone on the East Coast as the cost of living would be higher there than in the Midwest where I am.


----------



## ~*Audra*~ (Nov 16, 2008)

I live in Fort Worth Texas.


----------



## maysons1703 (Nov 16, 2008)

Another thing to consider is are you working for a hospitla or a doctor's office? Private Physician offices offer less for some reason. My first coding job about 3 years ago was about $12/hr with no experience or certification. Once I became certified 2months later, I got a $2 raise and now I make $19/hr and up for another promotion. I live in Killeen, TX.


----------



## kevbshields (Nov 17, 2008)

There are all kinds of factors that play into salary.  I'd look at the AAPC Salary survey--based on credential and years of experience.  Also, look at the AHIMA salary survey and perhaps the one at Advance for HIP.  That information--used in conjunction with one another--may accurately provide you an idea of how "fair" you consider your current rate.

Thanks and have a nice day!


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Nov 17, 2008)

Audra,

I dont know your region, but in the long run, even if the salary is low, it may be worth what you learn and experience you gain.  That may be worth way more than the salary in the long run....

Good luck,

Machelle
CPC, CPC-H, CPC-E/M


----------



## msbrowning (Nov 17, 2008)

I agree with Machelle, get the experience.


----------



## Claired62 (Sep 17, 2021)

Starting salary for a Certified Professional biller. Hourly rate? 21 years of work experience, but not billing.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Sep 20, 2021)

Claired62 said:


> Starting salary for a Certified Professional biller. Hourly rate? 21 years of work experience, but not billing.


Check out AAPC's salary survey.  It lists median salary by certificaiton, location, education and employer type.  https://www.aapc.com/resources/research/medical-coding-salary-survey/


----------

